# يعقوب‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏الآباء‏ - هارب وخائف لكن الله معه



## مونيكا 57 (9 مارس 2011)

*

يعقوب‏ ‏أبو‏ ‏الآباء‏ 
هارب وخائف ، ولكن الله معه
بقلم قداسة: البابا شنودة الثالث 

خرج يعقوب من بيت أبيه هاربأ من وجه أخيه عيسو،الذى عزم على قتله، وقد أوصله الحقد إلى هذا المستوى أقوم وأقتل يعقوب أخى عجيب هو حقد عيسو، وعجيب أيضأ جهله إن كان يعقوب قد أخذ البركة، فكيف يمكن لعيسو أن يتحدى هذه البركة ويمنع نفاذها؟!البركة التي تقول كن سيدأ لإخوتك وليسجد لك بنو أمك ليستعبد لك شعوب، ولتسجد لك قبائل ، تك 29:27 ‏ هل يمنع عيسو إتمام هذه النبوة؟!وهل يمنع إتمام القول الإلهى عنه وعن أخيه وكبير يستعبد لصغير، تك 23:25 ‏ كان عيسو يتحدى التدبير الإلهى بعكس أبيه، لقد كان فى نية أبيه أن يبارك عيسو، ولكنه استسلم لمشيئة الله لما تذكر وعده وعاد إسحق فبارك يعقوب وقال نعم ويكون مباركا تك 33:27 ‏ أما عيسو، فقد تمرد على مشيئة الله ودلل بذلك على جهله أيضأ لأنه إن كان من ضمن البركة التى أخذها يعقوب، أن يأتى من نسله المسيح، فكيف يستطيع عيسو أن يقتله قبل أن ينجب النسل الذى منه يأتى المسيح؟!بل كيف يقف عيسو ضد بركة أخرى قالها أبوه إسحق ليعقوب الله القدير يباركك ويجعلك مثمرأ، ويكثرك فتكون جمهورأ من الشعوب تك 3:28 ‏ .فهل يموت يعقوب قبل أن يثمر؟!ولكن على الرغم من جهالة عيسو وتمرد على التدبير الإلهى هرب يعقوب من وجه ... 
‏سار فى البرية وحيدأ خائفأ،ينتظر وعود الرب، وهو باستمرار كان يخاف من عيسو رجل الصيد والنبال الذى كان أقوى منه جسديأ حتى وهما فى بطن أمهما، ركنه عيسو جانبأ وخرج قبله أحمر كله كفروة شعر تك 25:25 وتزاحم الاثنان أيضأ حول البكورية والبركة، فلما كانت من نصيب يعقوب، دخلت مشاعر الانتقام فى قلب عيسو، كما دخل الخوف من الانتقام فى قلب يعقوب،وهرب وهو لا يدرى هل ستنتصر بركة إسحق أم حقد عيسو..!وعلى الرغم من أخطاء يعقوب فى حصوله على البركة، إلا أن الله لم يعاقبه فى وقتها ...ليس من المعقول أن يعاقبه الله وهو فى هربه وخوفا. يكفيه حاليأ ما هو فيه، العقوبة سوف تحل عليه فيما بعد. أما الآن فهو فى حاجة إلى عناية الله ورعايته، وليس الوقت وقت عدل الله وعقوبته... إن الله يكون دائمأ إلى جوار الضعفاء المحتاجين إليه، لعله باهتمامه بهم فى ضيقتهم، يمكن أن يجذبهم إليه...صدق داود النبى حينما قال: أقع فى يد الله،ولا أقع فى يد إنسان، لأن مراحم الله واسعة 0 ‏ 2 ‏صم 14:24 فليقع يعقوب إذن فى يد الله، يعاقبه كما يشاء، ومتى يشاء، ولايقع فى يد أخيه عيسو..وهكذا سار يعقوب فى البرية وحيدأ وخائفا، وبلا أية معونة...بلا رعاية الأب، وبلا حنان الأم، وليس أمامه مجال لاستخدام ذكائه البشرى.رأه الله فى خوفه وهربه، وكأن الله يقول:لا أترك يعقوب ابنى وحده. لا أتركه معذبأ وقلقأ..حقأ إنه تسبب فى هذا الهرب الذى جلبه على نفسه...ولكن الله لايتركه ليقاسى بسبب أعماله... الله الذى لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا ولم يجازنا حسب أثامنا ،مز 3 1 0 ‏: . 1 .ودبر الله الوقت الذى يعمل فيه. هوذا يعقوب الآن فى البرية فى وحشة النهار، وظلمة الليل، وخوف الجبل وما فيه من وحوش ودبيب وحشرات، يضاف إلى ذلك خوفه من انتقام أخيه. ولعله ينكر: أين إذن البركة التى نالها: ندى السماء، ودسم الأرض تك 8:27 ‏ !! 
‏حقأ إن البركة ليس معناها الطريق الواسع..!لقد حصل داود النبى على بركة المسحة المقدسة التى أخذها على يد صموئيل النبى. وحل عليه روح الرب اصم 13:16 ‏وعلى الرغم من ذلك حلت ضيقات كثيرة على داود، واضطهادات ومطاردات من شاول الملك..وفى الوقت المناسب، نال داود بركة المسحة المقدسة
إذن على يعقوب أن ينتظر الرب،الذى يعمل فى الوقت المناسب وبالطريقة المناسبة لتدبيره الالهى.كان على يعقوب أن يجتاز مرحلة فطام ،فطام عن كل معونة بشرية، وأولها: الفطام من حنان أمه وارشادها ..هذه التى قالت له أكثر من مرة الآن يا إبنى اسمع لقولى تك 13،8:27 ‏ ..قالت له ذلك عندما نصحته أن يخدع اباه، وأيضأ حينما نصحته أن يهرب ويقيم عند خاله لابان تك 27 ‏ : 43 ‏ ...وكان عليه أيضا أن يفطم ذاته عن حيل البشرية، ويكون فى موقف يشعر فيه أنه لاحل أمامه ولا وسيلة، وحينئذ يتدخل الله لينقذه من ضيقته..وفى الضيقة لمس يعقوب عمليأ يد الله فى حياته. كان من قبل لايعرف الله، إلا أنه إله أبيه إسحق وإله جد إبراهيم، هذين اللذين كانا يقدمان له الذبائح، وحتى حينما كلمه الله،كلمه بهذه الصفة قائلأ له أنا الرب إله إبراهيم أبيك وإله 
‏إسحق تك 13:28 ‏وهكذا بدأ الله يكون علاقة شخصية، معه وكان الله هو البادىء بهذه العلاقة فكيف حدث ذلك؟حدث ذلك فى البرية حينما تعب يعقوب من السير، وكانت الشمس قد غابت وصادفه مكانأ وبات هناك لم يكن هناك . فراش، ولا وسادة يسند عليها رأسه فأخذ حجرأ من حجارة المكان، ووضعه تحت رأسه واضطجع فى ذلك المكان تك 28 ‏: 1،10 ‏ا . 
‏وهنا بدأ الله يعمل، بدأ يكون علاقة مع يعقوب...لم يحتمل أن يراه هكذا ملقى على الأرض ومتوسدأ حجرأ ...ربما يعقوب كان يظن وقتذاك أنه وحده فى الجبل ،فأراد الله أن يثبت له أنه ليس وحده، وإنه وإن كان راقدأ على الأرض، فهناك ما يمكن أن يصل بين الأرض والسماء...وكيف ذلك؟إذا بيعقوب فى نومه يرى حلمأ عجيبأ :..رأى سلمأ منصوبة على الأرض، ورأسها يمس السماء وهوذا ملائكة الله صاعدة ونازلة عليها . وهوذا الرب واقف عليها يخاطبه، يعرفه بنفسه ويباركه..وكان هذا هو اللقاء الأول بينه وبين الله، حيث أعلن له الله ذاته، وأعقبت ذلك لقاءات أخرى...وبعد أن كان يعقوب مؤمنأ بالوراثة...أصبح مؤمنأ بالعشرة والخبرة. كان مؤمنأ لأنه ابن إسحق المؤمن، إله هو إله إسحق. أما الآن فقد دخل فى طور أخر من الإيمان، يتحدث فيا الله إليه،ويتحدث هو مع الله. وبعد أن كان قد أخذ البركة من أبيه إسحق، هوذا الآن يسمعها من فم الله ذاته الذى قال له يكون نسلك كتراب الأرض،وتمتد غربا وشرقأ وشمالأ وجنوبأ ..ويتبارك فيه وفى نسلك جميع قبائل الأرض تك 14:28 ‏ .بل إن الله يعطيك أيضا وعدأ أخر بالحفظ فيقول له وها أنا معك، وأحفظك حيثما تذهب، وأردك إلى هذه الأرض... ،تك 15:28 ‏ فما هذا كله:إنه الآن أمام الله، وملائكته،وسمائه...ثلاثة تمثل حياته الروحية الجديدة. ومن قبل كان يتعامل مع ثلاثة هم أب وأم وأخ. لقد دخل تغيير إذن فى حياته. فصل جديد قد بدأ ..وقد ترك هذا المنظر السلم والسماء والملائكة أثرأ كبيرأ فى نفس يعقوب. وأعمق منه بلا شك حديث الله معه.فلما استيقظ من نومه قال:ما أرهب هذا المكان، ما هذا إلا بيت الله، وهذا باب السماء تك 17:28 ‏ ولأول مرة، يرد فى الكتاب المقدس هذا التعبير بيت الله وقد تسمى به ذلك المكان، فصار اسمه بيت ايل اى بيت الله...ولأول مرة، أيضا نقرأ فى الكتاب عن ملائكة ظهروا لإنسان، وتكرر هذا فى حياة يعقوب. قرأنا من قبل أن الرب ظهر مع ملاكين لأبينا إبراهيم، وعن ذهاب الملاكين إلى سادوم وإنقاذهما للوط وأسرته تك 18 ‏: 19 ‏ ،وقرأنا عن ملاك منع أبانا إبراهيم من ذبح إبنه إسحق تك 11:22 ‏، 12 ‏ . 
‏ولكننا هنا نقرأ عن ملائكة صاعدين ونازلين... كان يعقوب أول انسان راي مجموعة من الملائكة ربما ان حالتة النفسية القلقة كان فيها يحتاج الي شعور بان له اسرة كبيرة من فوق ينتقل بها الي عالم سمائي كذلك وهو ذاهب في طريقة خائفا من ملاقاة عيسو لاقاه عدد كبير من الملائكة قال عنهم هذا جيش الله تك32 : 1 :2 فيكل رحلة يعقوب ذهابا وإيابا، كان محتاجا إلى عزاء، وكان فى ظهور الملائكة عزاء له..وأيضا كان لا عزاء فى السلم التى راها ..كانت السلم بين السماء والأرض، توحى بأن السماء لاتقطع صلتها بالأرض، مهما أخرجت شوكأ وحسكا..!كانت ترمز إلى المصالحة وعودة الحب. بل ترمز أيضأ إلى السيد المسيح الذى قام بهذه المصالحه وأعلن للأرض حب السماء، وكانت ترمز كذلك 
‏إلى أمنا العذراء التى ولدت للعالم هذا المخلص. لهذا ندعو العذراء فى صلوات التسبحة سلم يعقوب ..على أن يعقوب فيما رأى كان له عزاء أعظم من السلم ومن الملائكة ومن السماء: إنه الله ...كان الله واقفا على السلم يتحدث إليه يع 13:28 ‏ محقأ إن الله عجيب فى ظهوره ليعقوب على الرغم من خداعه لأبيه واستغلاله لجوع أخيه. وعلى الرغم من كذبه وحيله. وعجيب هو الرب بالأكثر فى كل وعوده ليعقوب ومباركته له ولنسله. وهكذا أكد الله ليعقوب البركة التى سمعها مرتين من أبيه إسحق تك 27:27 ‏ تك 1:28 .فيكون قد نال حتى تلك اللحظة البركة ثلاث مرات..حقا إن بركات الله بلا حساب، وننالها بلا استحقاق! لأنه ليس بكيل يعطى الله يو 34:3 ‏ وإن كان لنا فإنما يعطى فى أحضاننا كيلا جيدا، ملبدأ، مهروزا فائضا.. لو 38:6 ‏ وهو فى عطائه ينظر دومأ إلى احتياجنا وليس إلى استحقاقنا...وهكذا فعل مع يعقوب الخائف الهارب. لقد أعطاه الله بركة ووعودا ،وليس عقوبة وتأديبأ..وكان لهذا كله تأثيره فى قلب يعقوب فقال: حقأ إن الله فى هذا المكان، وأنا لم أعلم تك 16:28 ‏ قال الله له أنا معك حيثما تذهب ولكنه لم يكن يعلم أن الله معه. وما أكثر ما يكون الله معنا ونحن لانعلم ...!مثلما حدث لتلميذى عمواس فى لقاء الرب لهما لو 24 ‏:15، 6 ‏ا .وكثيرا ما يكون الله معنا، ولكن الضيقات لاتتركنا نشعر بوجوده، كما قال جد عون لملاك الرب إذا كان الرب معنا،فلماذا كل هذه ؟!وأين هى عجائبه التى أخبرنا بها أباؤنا!، قض 13:6 ‏ ... 
‏هكذا كان يعقوب لايعلم بوجود الرب معه..!كان هذا أول ظهور إلهى له، وكان ما سمعه من الرب أول كلمات من الله تمس أذنيه. 
‏لقد شعر كيف يكون الرب قريبأ فى وقت الضيقة..لذلك مباركة هى 
‏الضيقات حينها تقربنا إلى الله. ولهذا فإن الله يسمح بالضيقات لكى ندعوه فينقذنا . على أنه هنا لم يحدث أن يعقوب دعاه. إنما لاشك أن احتياج يعقوب كان يصرخ إلى الله دون أن يتكلم...كما قال الرب لموسى إنى رأيت مذلة شعبى..علمت أوجاعم فنزلت لأنقذهم خر 3 ‏:ا، 8 ،مع أنهم لم يصرخوا إليه بل صرخوا بسبب مسخريهم.... الله هنا،وأنا لم أكن أعلم وكيف عرفت إذن؟بالضيقة، لاتحزن إذن إذا فكر عيسو فى أن يقتلك...ثق أن حياتك فى يد الله، وليست فى يد عيسو. إذن لاتركز فكرك فى مخاطرة، إنما فى الله. فكر فى باب السماء المفتوح.. ولتكن كلمة الله فى أذنك ها أنا معك وأحفظك حيثما تذهب وماذا عن عيسو وقوته وتهديده، والقتل والموت؟..لاتفكر فى كل هذا...لقد اطمأن يعقوب لما سمع وعود الرب.ونذر يعقوب نذرا إن كان الرب معه وحفظه...كان وعد الله له فى حلم، وهو لايريد أن يكون حفظ الله هو مجرد أحلام يحلمها ووعود يسمعها فى حلم..إنما أن تحققت يكون الرب لى إلهأ..وكل ما تعطينى فإنى أعشره لك إبراهيم جده قدم العشور مرة لملكى صادق تك 14 ‏: . 2 ‏ ،أما يعقوب حفيده فيقول للرب كل ما تعطينى، فإنى أعشره لك تك 22:28 ‏ ليكن هذا درسأ لكل إنسان... فلا يدفع العشور من مرتبه فقط، وإنما من كل ما يصل إلى يده،´عملأ بقول أبينا يعقوب:كل ما تعطينى فإنى أعشره لك..وصية العشور أخذها بالتقليد-من جده إبراهيم وطبقها على كل شىء، كتعبير فى العرفان بالجميل للرب. ولكى لاينسى ظهور الرب لإ فى ذلك المكان. دشنه بيتا للرب ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (9 مارس 2011)

*

يعقوب ابو الأباء

شخصية قريبة من طبيعتنا البشرية الضعيفة لها أخطاء و سقطات مثلنا لكن الله حولها إلى شخصية لها دور كبير في التاريخ و أصبح من أعظم الآباء في الكتاب المقدس. ينطبق عليه القول : “بالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم و يزاد”. هو ذو أطول فترة خطوبة في التاريخ دامت سبع سنوات. البعض يرى انه ذو طابع رقيق تلك الشخصية هي شخصية يعقوب.

السيرة الذاتية
الاسم : يعقوب
الأب : إسحاق بن إبراهيم
الأم : رفقة
الوظيفة : راعى أغنام
الأخوة : عيسو
الأبناء : الاثنى عشر سبط + الابنة دينا
اللقب : أبو الآباء

يعقوب الضعيف
في الولادة :”حبلت رفقة.. وتزاحم الولدان في بطنها” ( تك 25 : 22 ) الصراع كان منذ البداية على البكورية داخل بطن الأم .
عيسو أولا ثم يعقوب خرج ممسك بعقب عيسو لذلك سمى بذالك الاسم.
وكانت إرادة الله هي “الكبير يستعبد للصغير” (تك 25 : 23) – “ان أراد أحد أن يكون أولا فليكن أخر الكل وخادما للكل ” ( مر 9 : 35 )
الضعف الجسدي، فقد عمل راعى أغنام عكس عيسو كان أقوى منه فكان صياد للحيوانات.
الضعف الروحي، فقد وقع في خطايا الغش والخداع و الكذب .
الضعف النفسي، كان بسيط فقد خاف من أخيه. لم يعتمد على نفسه بل كان يعتمد على والدته في بداية حياته.
و بالرغم من هذا اختاره الله ليكون بركة لكل البشرية و يصبح يعقوب أبو الآباء.
اختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزى بهم الأقوياء (1 كو 1 : 27 ) لماذا ؟
” لان الإنسان ينظر إلي العينين و أما الرب فانه ينظر إلي القلب ” (1صم16:7)
” لان الله يقاوم المستكبرين أما المتواضعون فيعطيهم نعمة ”(يع6:4)
لابد أن ندرك أن الله يستخدم ضعفنا في خلاصنا المقياس ليس بعطايا الناس بل بعطايا الله .

يعقوب في سعيه وراء البكورية و البركة
استخدام الطرق البشرية في تحقيق الإرادة الإلهية ( بمساعدة والدته سرق البكورية).
وعد الله “شعب يقوى على شعب و كبير يستعبد لصغير” (تك23:25)
مثال… أبونا إبراهيم.

الغش والخداع
قديما قال يوسف الصديق “كيف افعل هذا الشر العظيم و أخطئ إلى الله” ( تك 39 : 9 )
أما يعقوب فقال “عيسو أخي رجل اشعر؛ و أنا رجل أملس ربما يجسني أبى فأكون في عينيه كمتهاون؛ و أجلب لنفسي لعنة لا بركة” ( تك 27 : 11؛ 12 )
ستر الله - مثال الأب و الابن ( لم يسمح الله أن يكشف خطيته بل ستر عليه مثل الأب عندما يستر على ابنه و يتركه ليتعلم من الخطأ و لا يجرحه)

نوعية البركة

“فليعطك الله من ندى السماء و من دسم الأرض و كثرة حنطة و خمر” يرمز ندى السماء إلى العطايا الروحية و دسم الأرض إلى العطايا المادية.
“ليستعبد لك شعوب و لتستعبدلك ممالك”
“ليكن لاعنوك ملعونين، و مباركوك مباركين”

يعقوب هارب و خائف و لكن الله معه
وقت الرحمة لا العقوبة -الوحدة – الخوف.
” لم يصنع معنا حسب خطايانا، و لم يجازنا حسب آثامنا” ( مز103 : 10 ) بل يعاملنا بالحب.
” إن كنا غير أمناء فهو يبقى أمينا”(تي13:2)
سلم يعقوب و بركات التجربة (ربنا موجود معنا في كل حين ويرمز سلم يعقوب إلى التجسد )
“ها أنا معك، و أحفظك حيثما تذهب و أردك إلى هذه الأرض” ( تك 28 : 15 )

يعقوب أبو الآباء وصراع بين زوجتين
” رأى الرب أن ليئه مكروهة ففتح رحمها وأما راحيل فكانت عاقرا” (تك 25 : 31 )
” الرب نظر إلى مذلتي” (تك32:29) ( اختيار الضعفاء وتكريمهم من سبط يهوذا أتى السيد المسيح)
كما قال لموسى “أنى رأيت مذلة شعبي..علمت أوجاعهم فنزلت لأنقذهم” ( خر 3 : 7, 8 )

رحلة العودة إلى بيت أبيه و صراعه مع خاله لابان
حينما كان مزمعا على العودة قال له لابان : “البنات بناتي و البنون بني و كل ما أنت ترى فهو لي” (تك 31 : 43 )
سرقة راحيل لأصنام أبيها لعدم تعلقها بالرب جيدا.
“الذي تجد ألهتك معه لا يعيش” (تك32:31) الله ستر على ضعف رحيل.
“في قدرة يدي أن أصنع بكم شراً و لكن اله أبيكم كلمني البارحة قائلا : احترز من أن تكلم يعقوب بخير أو بشر” ( تك 31 : 29 )
“من ذا الذي يقول فيكون والرب لم يأمر”(مراثي37:3) كان الله مع يعقوب وحفظه حيثما ذهب.

يعقوب في رحلة العودة : خوفه من أخيه عيسو
رعبه من عيسو ونسيانه كيف وقف الله معه في وجه لبان بل تذكر مقولة عيسو” أقوم و أقتل يعقوب أخي” ( تك 27 : 41 )
الخوف أنساه وعود الله “أحفظك حيثما تذهب” ( تك 28 : 15 )
“أرجع إلى أرض أبائك فأكون معك” ( تك 31 : 3 )
إنقاذ الله له من يد لابان
و لذلك “لاقاه ملائكة الله وقال يعقوب إذ رآهم : هذا جيش الله” ( تك 32 : 2,1 )

التخطيط للقاء عيسو
أرسل رسلا ليسترضيه وعندما رجعوا إليه قالوا “هو أيضا قادم للقائك ومعه أربع مائة رجل” (تك 32 : 6)
فخاف يعقوب جدا وضاق به الأمر، لذلك صلى قائلا :” يا إله أبى إبراهيم و إله أبى إسحاق الذي قال لي ارجع إلى أرضك و إلى عشيرتك فأحسن إليك. صغيرا أنا عن جميع ألطافك التي صنعت إلى عبدك. نجنى من يد أخي لأني خائف منه أن يأتي و يضربني الأم مع البنين وأنت قلت أنى أحسن إليك” (تك 32 : 9 ,12)

مباركة الله له ( الصراع مع الله )
أراد الله أن يريه أنه يمكن أن يصارع مع الله “لا أطلقك حتى تباركني” مثال الأب يداعب الابن.
الصراع “الفرس معد ليوم الحرب، أما النصرة فمن عند الرب” ( النصرة على الخطية من عند الرب لكن لابد أن نجاهد ضدها و هو سينظر إلى مذلتنا)
“لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم مجاهدين ضد الخطية” (عب4:12)
قصه لعازر و الحجر.

لقاء عجيب للأخوين
” فركض عيسو للقائه، و عانقه، و وقع على عنقه و قبله و بكيا” ( تك 33: 4)
“لأن حكمة الناس هي جهالة عند الله”
“من الآكل خرج أكل و من الجافي خرجت حلاوة” (قض14:14)
موسى النبي (كان ثقيل الفم و جعله الرب كليم الله )
إبراهيم ( كان لا ينجب فأزال الله عاره و أعطاه نسل مثل رمل البحر )
كان الله يعمل و يعقوب يسترضيه ” لأجد نعمة في عيني سيدي”
” الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب” (ام1:15)​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

موضوع حميل جدا ومفيد ربنا يفرح قلبك 
ويبارك خدمتك 
ميرسي ماما مونيكا


----------



## bob (9 مارس 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا و تجميعة حلوة
الرب يباركك*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> موضوع حميل جدا ومفيد ربنا يفرح قلبك
> ويبارك خدمتك
> ميرسي ماما مونيكا




*أشكرك عياد لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا
موضوع ومجهود
جميل جداااا
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا و تجميعة حلوة
> الرب يباركك*






*أشكرك أخى  لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> موضوع ومجهود
> جميل جداااا
> الرب يباركك
> ​




*أشكرك النهيسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## elamer1000 (28 مارس 2011)

*موضوع رائع*

*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *موضوع رائع*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> ...



*أشكرك ياأمير لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2011)

موضوع وتأمل رائع

مشكوووووورة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> موضوع وتأمل رائع
> 
> مشكوووووورة
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك



*اشكرك كليمو
الرب يباركك​*


----------

